# Child Lock For Cargo Door



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all,

We just purchased a 210rs. It looks like the rear cargo door (that opens to the bunks) can't be locked such that it only can be opened from the outside. We have a curious toddler who will sleep on the bottom bunk, and we're trying to figure out a way to keep her from opening the cargo door from the inside.

Ideas?

Also, 3/4 of our storage door locks aren't working at all. Any tips to get them open? WD40 hasn't worked so far.

Thanks in advance for helping a new trailer owner out...

Vicky


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For safety/emergency reason, that door needs to be able to be opened from the inside. Perhaps you can put some type of temp lock on the inside that your child can't reach...but you could in case of emergency.

Not sure why the locks are not working. I'd take back to dealer and have them fix as the trailer is still under warranty.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> For safety/emergency reason, that door needs to be able to be opened from the inside. Perhaps you can put some type of temp lock on the inside that your child can't reach...but you could in case of emergency.
> 
> Not sure why the locks are not working. I'd take back to dealer and have them fix as the trailer is still under warranty.


Using a key from the outside is the only way you can open our storage door on our 2004 21RS. The beds are close enough to the front door for any safety concerns.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on the purchase of your 210 and welcome to Outbackers.com. The baggage door locks on my 312 will allow me to insert the key upside down but it will only unlock if the key is in correct way. Have you tried flipping your key the other direction and reinserting?


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the responses and the welcome. I'm learning a lot in a hurry about travel trailers (like how to back them up...), as we've always been tent campers!

On the cargo issue, I, too would be surprised if it was a fire escape issue that caused them to set the locks this way. The bunk is adjacent to the front door. I guess we will have to come up with some sort of lock to attach from the inside that she can't open. Or I was thinking maybe slip a piece of plexi-glass between the bunk and the door so she can't get to the lock.

As for they keys, I have spent so long trying to open those dumb doors that I'm fairly certain I have tried every key in every possible direction, but I'll try again! We will have to get back to the dealership for some warranty issues, but I was trying to wait to take it out a few more times to accumulate a full list, as the dealership is an hour and a half away.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TTNewbie said:


> As for they keys, I have spent so long trying to open those dumb doors that I'm fairly certain I have tried every key in every possible direction, but I'll try again! We will have to get back to the dealership for some warranty issues, but I was trying to wait to take it out a few more times to accumulate a full list, as the dealership is an hour and a half away.


In case you didn't know, the key for your locks is the same on juuuuuust about every RV sold in the 10 years. Knowing that, a lot of us have replaced them with this combo locks. Easy to install and you don't have to remember where the key is to open them...just have to remember the combo.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the combo locks. I came across those in trying to figure out the problem with my locks. I'm worried, though, because I'm not the handiest person around...guess I better suck it up and give them a try!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Bunks are one step from the door....pull the red knob off on the inside and little fingers can't open from the inside. 
Just my $0.02


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

For the storage door locks, sometimes you need to push in on the door to compress the weatherstrip, to get the key to turn. Might be worth a try. If your key works on any of the storage doors, it should work on all of them. As already stated, from the factory, they're all keyed alike.


----------



## Bart Youngblood (Jan 2, 2013)

I know I'm digging up an old topic...

I went with a sheet of plexi over the door route. Right now, it is secured with 6 small screws drilled through the aluminum door surround. Keeps little hands away from the door mechanism completely. When he gets a little older and isn't so curious about messing with every knob/latch/lock in sight, I'll take it off. Right now, all we keep there are a coupe of bikes so the loss of the door itself isn't a big deal, we just take them in and out the front door (25RS).

It is one of those things that I wish RV suppliers would re-design. Make it where it can be opened quickly in an emergency if need be, but don't make it so easy to open that a kid can't start messing with the lock and handle and come tumbling out the door.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> Congratulations on the purchase of your 210 and welcome to Outbackers.com. The baggage door locks on my 312 will allow me to insert the key upside down but it will only unlock if the key is in correct way. Have you tried flipping your key the other direction and reinserting?


I conveniently have one lock (on my outdoor kitchen) that requires the key to be installed upside down, while all of the others on the trailer are standard. Press in on the storage door pretty hard to compress the foam seal and then sometimes you can jiggle them loose. The lock is just a barrel type lock with a little square lever that latches. I had to bend one of mine a little after getting it open to get it to function right. My outdoor kitchen lock has always been a pile of crap (its one of the jiggle the key, be sure its upside down unlike all of the other locks, hold your mouth just right, and then it will turn). I've been going to replace it for 3 seasons now, I guess I'm just stubborn...

Point being, the fact that you are having lock problems is probably not something you are doing wrong. They are mediocre at best...


----------

